
Silicon Valley Linux Users Group's last use of Symantec - zatkin
http://lists.svlug.org/archives/svlug/2016-October/062215.html
======
Etzos
This seems like a misleading title. The SVLUG isn't closing, it's just their
last meeting at Symantec. It seems they don't have another meeting place set
up formally yet, but I see no indication that the group is actually closing at
all.

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the submission title from “Silicon Valley Linux Users
Group Is Closing”.

~~~
ferdbold
I wish there was a way for Feedly to update its headlines when articles get
updated... is this a problem with RSS in general or are they just lazy about
it?

~~~
thekevjames
This is specifically a Feedly issue; see
[https://feedly.uservoice.com/forums/192636-suggestions/sugge...](https://feedly.uservoice.com/forums/192636-suggestions/suggestions/3764215-feedly-
does-not-appear-to-refresh-a-post-if-the-au) . As far as I've seen, Feedly
doesn't really respond to bug reports like this.

Among other reasons, this is why I've moved away from Feedly to Inoreader
([http://www.inoreader.com/](http://www.inoreader.com/)),

------
jwildeboer
"Symantec kicks SVLUG out of venue" would be a more correct headline.

~~~
godzillabrennus
More like "Symantec signifies it's about to go bankrupt by isolating itself
from the tech community"

~~~
chris_wot
I dunno, it isolated itself from the tech community years ago by not being
terribly effective at stopping viruses and malware, and it's still making a
lot of money.

News of their death is sadly very much premature.

------
rickmoen
SVLUG's had three generous tentative offers of meeting space, thanks in part
to the good folks here. The somewhat bigger problem is SVLUG's staffing,
notably its absence. As a member of the Web Team, I've been holding the group
together for years after active volunteers found other interests elsewhere and
walked away, e.g., Yudhvir Singh Sidhu resigned as Meeting Coordinator after
doing a terrific job for years, and nobody took his place. This past January,
I gave the group a heads-up that the March 2nd speaker had cancelled but I was
going to be on the Pacific Ocean for a month so someone else would have to
fill the vacancy. I returned in late February and found nobody had even tried,
and March's meeting had to be cancelled.

SVLUG hasn't had elected officers since 2009, when the last President and VP's
terms expired. Nominations were open at the December 2nd, 2009 meeting, but
nobody wished to be a candidate.

I'm certainly not faulting people for having other interests. These things
happen. (I myself always stressed that I was unwilling to run SVLUG because I
already run another LUG, CABAL.) I suspect that if speakers show an interest
in giving talks, one of the kind offers will be accepted, but the basic
institutional problem within the group is a real one.

------
bdcravens
Reads like a facility issue, not the ending of the group. Having run user
groups, this is a common challenge, but hardly a death knell. However, maybe
there's a backstory I don't know.

------
24gttghh
>"If you or someone else claims the November slot, then our closing party will
be December 7th, 2016 -- a day that will live in infamy? ;->"

Long live the history nerd!

------
linker3000
So can anyone here from SVLUG confirm whether they have a new venue lined up?
If not I can make some enquiries about possibilities in our facilities in
South San Jose.

------
iqster
Wow .. seems there are more people in the intersection of SVLUG and HN than I
thought :-)

------
ipnon
Thanks for the new Bash trick.

~~~
sigjuice
What Bash trick?

~~~
WillAbides
ipnon was probably talking about the cal command in the body of the message.

~~~
sigjuice
cal is /usr/bin/cal, a separate program, nothing to do with bash.

------
sn
So what's the better topic: apparmor or selinux?

------
jhaddow
Why is this even news?

~~~
chris_wot
It is interesting that an extremely technical community has been booted from
their regular meeting spot by the supposedly tech focussed company Symantec.

SVLUG is quite an influential LUG. The loss is all Symantec's, though they
don't appear to realise that.

------
Noseshine
So now that the confusion about SVLUG closing has been removed and nothing
serious is going on, this reminds me of exciting times loooong ago, when Marc
Andreessen spoke at SVLUG and then Netscape had buses waiting outside to drive
everyone (who didn't want to drive themselves) to San Francisco's "Sound
Factory" for the Netscape (open source) release party [0]. I also remember
Linus Torvalds as speaker. At one of the meetings I won a SCSI card - which I
gifted to the "student network" of my (German) university, a network created
by and administered by students in 1994, connecting several thousand students
in dormitories to the 155 Mbit ATM backbone of the university. I don't
remember a time without high-speed Internet all the way to my room, it's
always been there...

Since I moved out of the Bay Area in 2004 I don't have any more recent
memories :)

[0] [http://www-archive.mozilla.org/party/1998/details.html](http://www-
archive.mozilla.org/party/1998/details.html)

~~~
davidw
Good times! I also remember going to many SFLUG events in my time there.
Notable speakers included Linus - of course, and Hans Reiser.

~~~
foobarge
I was at the Free the Lizard party - what a blast. I remember Google speaking
there - I won a pair of boxer briefs, with a strategically placed "I'm feeling
lucky" printed on them - I still wear them.

I left the Valley in 2005.

